# ShawnsCruze photos



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

What did you use on your side reflectors to tint them?


----------



## ShawnsCruze (Jan 18, 2012)

I used 35% tint


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

ShawnsCruze said:


> I used 35% tint


Nice. I like the way they came out. Everyone does them a different way. How much amber do you see through it at night?


----------



## ShawnsCruze (Jan 18, 2012)

the light does show thru, ill try to get a picture of it tonight with the light on, and what it looks like when the flash reflects off of it. Last night I looked out and thought maybe the tint had got pulled off because it was reflecting so much more than i thought it would.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

ShawnsCruze said:


> the light does show thru, ill try to get a picture of it tonight with the light on, and what it looks like when the flash reflects off of it. Last night I looked out and thought maybe the tint had got pulled off because it was reflecting so much more than i thought it would.


Lookin forward to the pic!


----------



## ShawnsCruze (Jan 18, 2012)

AkotaHsky said:


> Lookin forward to the pic!


i apologize its taken so long, been extremely busy finishing up repairs with tornado damage at the house and moving back in. Here are the side reflector pictures.












both taken at night.


----------



## ShawnsCruze (Jan 18, 2012)

here are some more pictures of vinyl i got done today. the glose black on the radio has been covered. the last picture was taken before the vinyl was cut off on the shifter to have the silver painted edge.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

ShawnsCruze said:


> here are some more pictures of vinyl i got done today. the glose black on the radio has been covered. the last picture was taken before the vinyl was cut off on the shifter to have the silver painted edge.


Some people are Plasti-dip experts/addicts, some are fuel economy junkies, or real performance fans... then there is the "vinyl guru". Nice work... it all looks great! :goodjob:


----------



## ShawnsCruze (Jan 18, 2012)

lol yeah ive thought about the plasti dip way, ive used it on a few parts here and there on other cars, but i decided vinyl would be easier to remove if i decide to sell or trade the vehicle


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

Was it easy to wrap the chrome accents on your car? Did you do it on the car or remove them first?


----------



## ShawnsCruze (Jan 18, 2012)

it wasnt bad at all, and i did it on the car. the only part that was taken off so far to be vinyled, was the gloss on the dash. i took the PCB board out and all buttons. THose parts i took to local shop because of the complexity of them. around the shift i did myself in the car also.


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

I really want to lose the gloss on the dash. I have a head unit so the buttons are gone already. Are you saying you got a shop to remove the part where the lock unlock etc buttons are? Thats what I want to wrap in vinyl.


----------



## ShawnsCruze (Jan 18, 2012)

Lightz39 said:


> I really want to lose the gloss on the dash. I have a head unit so the buttons are gone already. Are you saying you got a shop to remove the part where the lock unlock etc buttons are? Thats what I want to wrap in vinyl.


That part i took off my self, the buttons are just screwed onto the plastic piece. then i took the part with no buttons in it to the shop and they did it. that part i dont think would have been very difficult to do, i just got them to do them both at same time.


----------



## boardgrl787 (Nov 1, 2011)

What did you use to make the emblem on the steering wheel black? I have wanted to do that, but wasn't sure what to use because of its texture.


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

exactly what you have done on your car is what I want to do. within the next couple of days (i hope) i will have some new mods done in lieu of what you have here. hopefully mine come out as good!


----------



## ShawnsCruze (Jan 18, 2012)

boardgrl787 said:


> What did you use to make the emblem on the steering wheel black? I have wanted to do that, but wasn't sure what to use because of its texture.


I used 3M controltac matte black vinyl. Just cut a sheet bigger than the emblem and use a hair dryer or heat gun to slightly heat it up then just rub your finger across it and it pushes the material in the groove slightly to give it a slight bumpy texture and the push into edges around the gold and just cut it out and pull excess off.


----------



## ShawnsCruze (Jan 18, 2012)

SiK GambleR said:


> exactly what you have done on your car is what I want to do. within the next couple of days (i hope) i will have some new mods done in lieu of what you have here. hopefully mine come out as good!


sweet!! looking forward to getting to see them!! hopeful it turns out good for you! some of mine i did myself and some i got a local shop to do.


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

on sunday i will be wrapping my chrome bar, roof, emblems, and possibly the lower front grille area. then getting shipped in are the turbo badges from the sonic and leds for interior and tails. possibly smoking side markers and putting leds behind them.


----------



## ShawnsCruze (Jan 18, 2012)

SiK GambleR said:


> on sunday i will be wrapping my chrome bar, roof, emblems, and possibly the lower front grille area. then getting shipped in are the turbo badges from the sonic and leds for interior and tails. possibly smoking side markers and putting leds behind them.


how you gunna smoke your side markers? 
what color your cruze?


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

where did you buy your vinyl? I've been wanting to wrap some stuff but have no idea what i'm doing. lol


----------



## ShawnsCruze (Jan 18, 2012)

Nobody said:


> where did you buy your vinyl? I've been wanting to wrap some stuff but have no idea what i'm doing. lol


I just contacted metrorestyling.com, ive ordered a few items from them, very nice and quick service so far!! the 3M 1080 they carry is controltac material also. The message i got back told me to try avery supreme matte material Avery Supreme Wrapping Film they said it is a much better material. but all i can say for ya man is just go do it! you mess up just peel it off. Thats how i got my mind set to start it and im still a beginner but i love doing it now!!!


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

Sorry, been working alot, haven't been able to get on.



ShawnsCruze said:


> how you gunna smoke your side markers?
> what color your cruze?


For the side markers i will be using VHT Nightshades. IMO it is easier, but I am also a pro with spraypaint and never have the issues other have. The trick is using fine grit sandpaper to make the surface of the marker abrasive first. 

My cruze is blue granite metallic. I got the steering wheel emblem and front/back emblems done. I didnt have time to wrap the chrome bar and roof :/ Also I am waiting on one set of LEDs so I can do my tails in one blow .. I didn't see that they were from china when I ordered :[

I got the 3m 1080, on ebay look up autovinylsolutions.. they have a whole store with the best prices I could find on the stuff. Only thing, shipping is $12 for USPS.. and they are in texas (I'm in NJ). 

I do need a little help, how do you think I should go about wrapping around the antenna? Also, anybody know of good replacement antennas that are shark fins?


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

what kind of grille is in the lower opening? I just noticed it


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

I did my work today into the night, I will be taking pix in the morning!
I never got around to my roof yet though


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

Here you go shawn
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...ik-gamblers-cruze-almost-done.html#post104417


----------



## ShawnsCruze (Jan 18, 2012)

SiK GambleR said:


> Sorry, been working alot, haven't been able to get on.
> 
> 
> For the side markers i will be using VHT Nightshades. IMO it is easier, but I am also a pro with spraypaint and never have the issues other have. The trick is using fine grit sandpaper to make the surface of the marker abrasive first.
> ...


i apologize so busy with work i dont want to do anything when i get home lol.
AVS is great also ive ordered from them a few times.
For wrapping around the antenna, i think you mentioned you were wanting to get the shark fin antenna. I would wrap your room then. WHen you take off the stop antenna to replace it, wrap the roof and then just cut out around the whole where the wire goes thru. THen place the new antenna on it. That way you wont have any seams around the edge of the antenna that will also lessin the risk of it pilling up or water getting under it.
Everything is looking great dude!! I know your very pleased with it!


----------



## ShawnsCruze (Jan 18, 2012)

It has been awhile since I've posted anything so decided I would post a pic since I just installed my new radio. And one with the Sunset reflecting off the car.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Shawn I have to say I am severely impressed! You've done a remarkable job on the car!

Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


----------



## ShawnsCruze (Jan 18, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Shawn I have to say I am severely impressed! You've done a remarkable job on the car!
> 
> Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


Thank you very much!!


----------



## j.thomson (Feb 15, 2013)

Love that radio deck in there defintly want to get to this point eventually, for now undercoat and tints first things first lol


----------

